# POS fix



## azure (Jan 22, 2021)

When I turn on one of the computers the computer starts turning on then after like 20 seconds a message comes up saying no boot drive is found please insert a usb and press any key to continue. Does anybody know how to fix the pos when this happens? That isn’t the exact message but does anybody know how to fix it when that happens?


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Jan 22, 2021)

azure said:


> When I turn on one of the computers the computer starts turning on then after like 20 seconds a message comes up saying no boot drive is found please insert a usb and press any key to continue. Does anybody know how to fix the pos when this happens? That isn’t the exact message but does anybody know how to fix it when that happens?


You have to call CSC so they can reload


----------



## BullseyeBabe (Jan 22, 2021)

Yesterday our registers would not print receipts. We would get a message that the printer was not connected to the register. It happened randomly to different registers and SCOs. Another weird thing is that we could not pull the receipts up in receipt viewer. Anyone else seeing this?


----------



## azure (Jan 22, 2021)

If you can't find the receipt on receipt viewer then the transaction didn't go through I believe but if it's random then that's weird. You could try calling the help desk to see if the self-checkouts need an update. If it was happening for a group of registers at once then transactions weren't going through for some reason. Was the same type of card being used when it happened? Was anything the same for all the situations?


----------



## DBZ (Jan 22, 2021)

Where is this receipt viewer app?


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Jan 22, 2021)

DBZ said:


> Where is this receipt viewer app?


on the computers, log into workbench, go to S&E, click receipt viewer


azure said:


> If you can't find the receipt on receipt viewer then the transaction didn't go through I believe but if it's random then that's weird.


not necessarily. last week we could see transactions in receipt viewer, but couldn't see the receipts (said system error or something)... I miss inside pos. super old ugly and slow but it worked 100% of the time


----------



## azure (Jan 22, 2021)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> on the computers, log into workbench, go to S&E, click receipt viewer
> 
> not necessarily. last week we could see transactions in receipt viewer, but couldn't see the receipts (said system error or something)... I miss inside pos. super old ugly and slow but it worked 100% of the time


You can do receipt lookups on the mydevice just can’t print it. If you go to myday then tools then workbench then tap the 3 lines hit areas and choose service and engagement then choose receipt viewer and sign in. I use it all the time it’s very nice for when team members do no barcode or you can’t find an item number.


----------



## lorbullseye (Jan 29, 2022)

BullseyeBabe said:


> Yesterday our registers would not print receipts. We would get a message that the printer was not connected to the register. It happened randomly to different registers and SCOs. Another weird thing is that we could not pull the receipts up in receipt viewer. Anyone else seeing this?


Had the same issue last week, seems to be a server error preventing receipts from being generated.


----------



## versionDefect (Jan 30, 2022)

azure said:


> When I turn on one of the computers the computer starts turning on then after like 20 seconds a message comes up saying no boot drive is found please insert a usb and press any key to continue. Does anybody know how to fix the pos when this happens? That isn’t the exact message but does anybody know how to fix it when that happens?


in easy to understand words. the main board of the POS isn’t seeing the drive as bootable (it means  it doesn’t see what ever is on the drive as an operating system. ) 

know this is a old thread but in nerd speak the way target handles this is through ethernet. 

somewhere in the main server room there is a controller that basically allows the POS see the installer. with this it boots off of LAN and the installer bootdrive auto installs the OS on the drive. 

a whillllleeeeeee ago when they were first testing Linux at our store it soft bricked one of our registers and when CSC reset it, it went to classic pos AND the register number was wrong lol.


----------



## versionDefect (Jan 30, 2022)

lorbullseye said:


> Had the same issue last week, seems to be a server error preventing receipts from being generated.


just an error of the POS seeing the printer. prolly just a bad driver. should be an ez fix


----------



## lorbullseye (Feb 2, 2022)

versiondefect said:


> just an error of the POS seeing the printer. prolly just a bad driver. should be an ez fix


That's a different error. The pos would say "internal device error" if the printer disconnects. I forgot what the other error said but there would be no original receipt to print in receipt viewer as if the pos isn't creating a receipt. The issue with pos disconnecting from random hardware, "internal device error," is quickly resolved with a full restart. The no original receipt is random. It might create a receipt for the next transaction it might not. I had issues with 2 new pos registers at gs doing this for a whole day. I can see the receipt in receipt viewer so the transaction is complete, but there is no original receipt created.


----------



## versionDefect (Feb 2, 2022)

lorbullseye said:


> That's a different error. The pos would say "internal device error" if the printer disconnects. I forgot what the other error said but there would be no original receipt to print in receipt viewer as if the pos isn't creating a receipt. The issue with pos disconnecting from random hardware, "internal device error," is quickly resolved with a full restart. The no original receipt is random. It might create a receipt for the next transaction it might not. I had issues with 2 new pos registers at gs doing this for a whole day. I can see the receipt in receipt viewer so the transaction is complete, but there is no original receipt created.


I spoke too soon. My store is having this issue now too. Probably just a bad update spot pushed


----------

